# L1 vs Profitec 800



## JohnG (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi

Very much a newbie here - although have been lurking for a while.

I am looking at getting a serious coffee set up as my 20 year old Nespresso machine is about to die. I am going to get a lever machine and have narrowed it down to the L1 or the Profitec 800. They seem very similar from the spec, although the 800 has a PID.

I haven't been able to find a good comparison of these and its not easy to find them for a hands on inspection - I would be interested to know what people think in terms of operation / build quality / backup etc.

Thanks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

That's quite a jump from nespresso to that setup!

What grinder are you going to be using? Do you have some roasters in mind? Keep in mind accessories as well, you'll need a decent tamper.

If you search the profitec on here there is a review, but I havent heard of that many out in the wild. Bella Barista sell them and they are a great retailer to deal with, if you can get there you might be able to demo it. Give them a shout and say this forum sent you to them and I'm sure they will look after you.

The Londinium is a forum favourite and a lot of us have them. They're a solid well built machine and easy to get good shots from. Londinium are great to deal with, and Foundry now also sell the machines. Where about's are you? Perhaps if you are near a member who has one you can demo it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The profitec is a boiler fed hybrid dipper, similar to the Bosco, although the Boco has a small reservoir behind the group to cool the water slightly, which is why you have to performa short flush once it has been idle a while. I am not sure if the P800 has the reservoir. The L1 uses a thermosyphon loop system to get around this which technically mans the water continuously circles meaning it is always there or there about. The L1 does not need a pid and few true levers have them.

It is one of those things I guess. Do you buy the new toy to be different or the established one?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks

Yes bit of a retirement present - and expect to be working at home so won't be relying of Taylor St for my morning fix.

I'm looking at the E8 grinder that Reiss recommends or Ceado E37

So does the P800 not have the thermosyphon loop - not exactly sure how a hybrid dipper works ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

With dipper arrangements, the group is bolted directly onto the boiler with a pipe like straw feeding hot water from the boiler to the group head. To control temp, the Profitec uses a PID. Drawbacks to dipper arrangements is the group head becoming too hot. Guess the addition of the PID is to keep the temp under control more accurately. With a thermosyphon, the group isn't bolted to the boiler and the thermosyphon works on gravity to feed the group. After a shot extraction, water in the thermosyphon is replenished with water entering the circuit from the boiler but the amount added from the boiler compared to the amount remaining in the thermosyphon is sufficiently low to ensure the temp in the thermosyphon circuit remains steady and overheating is avoided.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't forget though, if it has the reservoir it is not a cooling flush you need but the opposite. BB have the 800 in stock, why not go and see it?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks - that's helpful

I am down in Sussex so its a trek to BB but I'll give them a call.

Coming to the conclusion that the L1 maybe the best bet - seems pretty well tried and tested


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

JohnG said:


> Coming to the conclusion that the L1 maybe the best bet - seems pretty well tried and tested


Yep - lots of satisfied LI users.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

for the money you're about to spend it's worth the effort to drive over and test it


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I am in Norfolk , there maybe someone closer to you , but I am quite happy to show you the virtues of the L1


----------

